# Raid Controller 680 intel Board Win XP



## interface (7. Mai 2006)

Hi,

habe ein komische Problem.
In meinem intel Board D925XBC ist ein Raid Controller von SIL-680 eingebaut.
Daran sind  an einem Strang Brenner und DVD Laufwerk angeschlossen.
Platte Sata, und DVD-Brenner Singel an Pata auf dem Board.
Irgendwas hat sich jetzt auf meinem Board im Bios verstellt nachdem es beim zocken abgestürzt ist.
Wenn ich die zwei Laufwerke vom Raid Controller ausstecke fährt der Rechner normal hoch, wenn angeschlossen bleibt er nach der Erkennung stehen mit blinkenden Cursor.
Hat jemand einen Tip ?
cu


----------



## server (8. Mai 2006)

Versuch mal mit nur einem LW am RAID zu starten. Funktioniert das, dann auch mit dem anderen alleine versuchen. 

Wieso sind beide Laufwerke an einem RAID-Strang angeschlossen? Hat der RAID Controller nicht zwei Anschlüsse für je zwei Geräte?

Grüße,
Server


----------



## interface (9. Mai 2006)

Bringt auch nix.
Irgendwas war im Board zum einstellen glaub ich und das hat sich bei dem Absturz irgendwie verstellt.


----------

